# any ctr/endurance riders here live in NJ area



## Theresa1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Kait - Wish I was closer - I'm thinking the same thing  but in Illinois. I have a Rocky that needs a different job...he is not happy on nice quiet trail rides anymore, so thought maybe i'd play around with ld endurance. Keep us posted on your rides!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Theresa1 said:


> Hi Kait - Wish I was closer - I'm thinking the same thing  but in Illinois. I have a Rocky that needs a different job...he is not happy on nice quiet trail rides anymore, so thought maybe i'd play around with ld endurance. Keep us posted on your rides!


only if you were closer we would have a great time  i will keep you posted if you keep me posted on your adventures with you endurance rides as well


----------



## Nutshell (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi I'm from northern NJ and have been interested in training my mare for the endurance trail riding ad well. Don't know where in jersey you are but I'm up in Sussex county....


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

nutshell i am in warren county  i live in knowlton on the other side of blairstown. 
so not to far depending on where in sussex you are.

let me know if you want to go out to do a trail. the paulinskill is right between us. or if you know of another trail we can do let me know.


----------



## Nutshell (Dec 1, 2011)

kait18 said:


> nutshell i am in warren county  i live in knowlton on the other side of blairstown.
> so not to far depending on where in sussex you are.
> 
> let me know if you want to go out to do a trail. the paulinskill is right between us. or if you know of another trail we can do let me know.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nutshell (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice that is not too far my horses are in Lafayette I know of one trail over by me that goes from Lafayette into the town of Sussex but that's it. I just got back on my mare the other day She hasn't been ridin in over a year so I'm gonna be riding her more before I take her out on a trail. She's an ex race horse and has a lot of energy but I'm finally gaining her trust. I plan on getting her on a trail soon so but it would def be cool to meet up sometime and train our horses for this. Do you happen to know of anywhere near here that does the endurance trail riding? All the ones I found were in south jersey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

If I ever get around to getting a saddle to fit my couch of a Belgian cross...I may just join you as I'm in Blairstown and not far from the Paulinskill.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I just did my first AERC LD 25 mile ride in South Carolina, was a good time. My horses but was kicked though. I didnt really have time to get him in as good a shape as I would have liked. II wanted to get a ride in before spring though. I may look at some upcoming NJ /PA/MD rides in the spring. As I am hooked. And glad to see another walker. The vet at the vet checks was kinda stumped when my horse gaited.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

nutshell whenever you feel you guys are ready let me know. i plan on riding throughout the winter to get my new arabian and the guy above in beter shape when he gets healed and gets his manners back :/ 
but the only ones i saw were in south jersey and pa. i have 2 horse bumper pull so if we decide to go solo we can drive to whereever together and figure stuff out  

jake and dai i would love to see you out there as well  

joe- if you find any events up near us let us know  i don't see myself traveling to far for a while atleast not until the end of summer time


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I guess I should clarify I wouldn't be training for an endurance ride...not on my big boy. But I could start out with the fitness training and then bail when it gets to be more intense than Jakie boy could handle.

Also please note, I know nothing about the endurance discipline! Other than it sounds like a boatload of fun!


----------



## Nutshell (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds good I'll let ya know when she's ready for the trails again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

jake and dai- i know nothing as well. i am going off of that it is fun and worth trying  plus it will be a good adventure. i hear they do somesort of limited distance driving . i am not in it for the win just the enjoyment so if my guys don't like it we will be stopping so no pressure from me 

and i will be starting slow with lots of walking. my guys are usually all sweaty after 3 hours of just walking and some trotting. so we are very out of shape  

nutshell am looking forward to it


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

fair hills MD is only 83 miles from trenton, that may be my first ride in the spring. 4-14-12, here's a link ,
oops my bad there is no link just contact info. I'll get the details and post them.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you joe i am gonna try and get to that it doesnt sound to far


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nutshell said:


> Do you happen to know of anywhere near here that does the endurance trail riding? All the ones I found were in south jersey



Unless we get lucky and someone puts on a new ride this season, the closest rides to you are the ones in south/central jersey. Rabbit Run (which takes place in Pemberton Township, just north of the 70/72 circle) will be in March (dont think its hit the aerc calendar yet), generally its the 3rd weekend but since March has 5 weekends this year, not sure if that will change the timing.

The fall Jersey ride, Mustang Memorial, takes place in Greenbank, NJ (which is near Chatsworth) and its normally the second weekend in November.

You may want to look into ECTRA, which is a CTR organization, for more rides in our area. They aren't run exactly like endurance rides are, but they can be great tools. I know NJTRA runs several rides throughout the year in Jersey, just not sure if any are more north.


I don't know anybody up your way off the top of my head that endurance rides (they are all down here closer to me, near Trenton). AERC used to have a mentor list, but it appears to be under construction atm.

Once I am more familiar with the trails around my barn, I would love to have you down and we can all condition together. I don't have a trailer, but am shopping for one. So perhaps we could even meet in the middle once we all have transport!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

sounds like a plan keep me posted. it would be nice to have a partner to condition with especially since i am so new at it. lots of learning. 

i was going to do the mustang ride this past year but it ended up not working out for me. but i will have to get down there and try those events and maybe try one or 2 in md/va and see how it goes


----------

